# Recommended reading for a Space wolf fan



## aranelthemithra (Nov 1, 2011)

What is the recommended BL reading for a space wolf fan?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_The First Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King.
_The Second Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King and Lee Lightner

The two above are pretty obvious reccomendations, to be honest. The two below are part of the Horus Heresy series, but in a duology. 

_A Thousand Sons_ by Graham McNeill 
_Prospero Burns_ by Dan Abnett

And finally, _Battle of the Fang_ by Chris Wraight is a Space Marine Battles Novel but could be read as the third part in the duology mentioned above, as it involves the Wolves and the Thousand Sons but not during the Horus Heresy.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The First Space Wolf Omnibus by William King.
The Second Space Wolf Omnibus by William King and Lee Lightner

Ain't that enough? Its the series that made me love and tolerate those damn space werewolf's.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Bane of Kings: I think ATS, PB and _Battle of the Fang_ are sufficiently 'disconnected' from one another's characters, that, actually, they make a perfect trilogy. Not quite Horus Heresy, really, as the HH is pretty much a background in all three, but they're deeply important 'formative' books for the very idea of the Space Wolves. I'd _love_ to be able to read all three together for the very first time.

To that extent:
- _Prospero Burns_
- _A Thousand Sons_
- _Battle of the Fang_

Those three books; tremendously excellent fun.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> _The First Space Wolf Omnibus_ by William King.
> *The Second Space Wolf Omnibus by William King and Lee Lightner*
> 
> The two above are pretty obvious reccomendations, to be honest. The two below are part of the Horus Heresy series, but in a duology.
> ...


Only one alteration to make to this good recommendation.

Read the first book of the bold highlighted omnibus, then end the series and do not read the last two books of the omnibus as they are not worth reading.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Fair enough, I haven't read the last two books in the second omnibus yet. Only _Wolfblade_.


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Having just read the first omnibus, and won the second on ebay. Why do you advise not to read the second two stories in it?


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

The 2nd Omnibus isn't as bad as what they're saying. All in all, it's just not as good as the first 4 books. Should you enjoy it? Probably. As bad as what they're saying? Nah. We reserve that status for Goto.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

thought the first omnibus was pretty shit myself. Really wasnt a fan of william kings writing, the style is tedious and i had to force myself through it. His wording is pathetic and juvenile, whilst he seems to have never heard of a comma.

Liked the charactors and the plot but the langurous style meant i personally found it below par for black library.

I'd go for a thousand sons and battle of the fang, both solid reads, and prospero burns is apparently full of wolfy goodness though havent got round to it yet.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

For me Lee Lightner is worse than Goto...put the pitchforks and torches down and let me explain!

Yes Goto butchers fluff but I think he has a skill at writing that isn't a complete assault on the senses, whilst Lightner is technically correct in all his fluff he writes like a mentally damaged 6 year old. When it comes down to it who have Black Library employed to write more books, Goto or Lightner? Exactly.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> For me Lee Lightner is worse than Goto...put the pitchforks and torches down and let me explain!
> 
> Yes Goto butchers fluff but I think he has a skill at writing that isn't a complete assault on the senses, whilst Lightner is technically correct in all his fluff he writes like a mentally damaged 6 year old. When it comes down to it who have Black Library employed to write more books, Goto or Lightner? Exactly.


Very true.

Goto's lore is abominable but his actual writing style is good, his latest short story _The Trial of the Mantis Warriors_ was actually very good and had accurate lore. If he continued in that style and frame, with good writing and good lore, i'd welcome a Mantis Warriors series of novels from him. Perhaps finally see them earn redemption and regain the respect of the Adeptus Astartes.


LotN


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks people. I've got both Space Wolf Omnibuses, but now I want to read the Battle of the Fang. And the Prospero Burns one sounds awesome. But which one is the best out of all the Space Wolf books?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, I know my avatar shows the cover of The Battle for the Fang, and I haven't read it, but it looked cool. At least to me.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_Prospero Burns_ Imho. Only, don't go into it expecting it to be a blow-by-blow account Battle for Prospero. It's quite a slow-burner, and the action starts kicking off towards the end of the novel. However, it's a brilliant journey. 

_Battle of the Fang_ comes in a close second, with the _First Space Wolf Omnibus_ coming in third.


----------

